# Low maintenance plant



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Shrimpers
Does anyone know of any low maintenance nitrate sucking plants for shrimp only tank. Currently have flame and java moss with needleleaf. Any suggestions? Thanks, Luis


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hornwort is a nitrate sponge and shrimp like it. However, if your tanks run out of nitrates, the hornwort will drop its needles.

I like water lettuce, which is a floating plant that multiplies quickly. It has long, ferny trailing roots and shrimp love to hang upside down under these plants. I can give you some water lettuce, if you'd like.



Dosan said:


> Hi Shrimpers
> Does anyone know of any low maintenance nitrate sucking plants for shrimp only tank. Currently have flame and java moss with needleleaf. Any suggestions? Thanks, Luis


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I second morainy's suggestion. My shrimp love doing the same thing.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hygroryza aristata - Asian Watergrass	 is another great floating plant. I would be a little gun shy on hornwort (a nitrate hog) because it will outcompete all other plants for nutrients and may cause Java fern melt. I really like fissidens fontanus (Phoenix moss) and Bolbitis heudelotii. Hopefully this is helpful.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If it's a shrimp only tank, do you really need that many high uptake plants? If you put too much in there, you'll have to start dosing, since the shrimps don't really generate that much ammonia/nitrite/nitrate. Just a thought (very similar to what Stuart suggested).


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bolbitis is a good nutrient sucking plant!!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

amazon frogbit is pretty good too.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow. thanks for all the suggestions. I'll start my research and see what I come up with. Reason for the op was that I'm trying to only do a w/c every second week so that I can stop myself from fiddling around with the tank and causing problems. I've had some losses in the past 2 weeks and am hoping to give them a little more stability. I currently have grapefruit size of flame and java moss along with 2 small amazon swords and needleleaf fern mixed very sporadically in a 40g


----------

